# Brain games?



## Black&Red (May 28, 2013)

Ne one know ne good brain games to play with an 18week old puppy? If so please briefly describe how to train to play. Thanks 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Put a piece of food on the ground near your foot, when the dog goes for it cover it with your foot. When the dog sits and looks at your eyes then say yes and give a treat from your hand.


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Hide and seek!!! Start by covering your self with a blanket and calling the dog. Once doggie knows your under there, hide behind the couch, once he consistently find you, hide ANYWHERE he can find!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

Well there's these:

Mind Games (version 1.0) by M. Shirley Chong

We like to play Find me, which is to hide in different corners of the house and call him. Its fun when more than one person plays this with him. He finds one, sits, gets a treat(tiny ones like a cheerio), then another person calls the puppy and so on.

I also like to call him in different tones and hide around corners or behind furniture and go 'BOOM!"'. It makes him run around but he comes back for more, and some times he is clever about sneaking up on me from behind. It might scare some puppies, so see how it goes. 

You could also try hiding a toy(let him see you hiding it) and having him find it. I havent had much success with this yet. But apparently this way they learn names of the toys.


----------



## Lalaland (Dec 19, 2012)

hide toys!! play with him for a little bit and then ´hide´ the toy somwhere easy at first where he can quickly sniff and find. say a command like ´go find´or ´where is the toy´. make the hiding places harder as he gets better. This is a good game to to train your stay command as well. If he knows it or once he knows it tell him to stay, go and hide his toy and then say the ´find it ´command. It´s really cute to watch and said to be very stimulating since it makes the dog use his nose 

Make your puppy sit and put a toy under a blanket in front of him so he can see it.. Give him a command to find it and he will enjoy himself figuring out how to get to his toy. You can also hide it under a bucket or something else..

I love those games. I play them all the time with maya.


----------



## Black&Red (May 28, 2013)

Thanks yall


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Whitefang3 (Jun 12, 2013)

I like to hide treats through out the house, under things, on top of things, in between stuff. Let it sit there for a few minutes then bring my dog in to search for the treats


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

We hide treats in the backyard. Our guy is almost six months, and loves it.


----------

